# panic symptoms?



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm still having some chest pain occasionally. Also, pressure on the top of my head that sometimes turns to numbness in face and jaws. Now there is some nose congestion and running, so it could be sinus. There is aches and weakness in arms and legs. I've had an ekg and blood tests all within he last 4 months, it all checked out ok. Endoscopy was clear too. Although my ibs-c has cleared up some I still get lower ab pain, mostly right. A lot of this happens when I am anxious or overwhelmed about something. I feel like a mess. My family thinks I should stay away from web/md and imagining all kinds of illnesses. I know that is probably part of the problem what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi Kazzy,We IBS'ers get all sorts of weird pains and feelings from time to time. Some of it is normal, some of it needs your doctor's attention.Trusting that you are now in contact with your doctor even though you've had tests done within the last 4 months? Since you are posting on the Anxiety Forum, let me share with you that many of us have gotten relief from anxiety and IBS by using the clinical IBS-specific hypnotherapy that is offered on the CBT/Hypno Forum. Here is a quick link for you: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=11 I've used the IBS Audio 100 Program and it has greatly helped both my IBS and anxiety.Best wishes, and hope this helps, Evie


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey, Kazzy!







You sound pretty anxious in that post you made. Have you seen a psychologist and/or psychiatrist to be evaluated to see if you have an anxiety disorder? You really should if you haven't yet, if only for the peace of mind it will bring you to know one way or the other. A psychologist or cognitive behavioral therapist is able to help you find healthy ways to cope with your worrying. It's worth a shot to go see one just once.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I also get chest pains and have been tested over and over again. NOthing is wrong except for mitral valve prolapse, but my doc thinks the chest pain is from anxiety. I also get panic attacks. Doc gave me lexapro to take but I haven't started yet. I am getting used to the wide array of strange pains and sickness one gets with IBS and anxiety!


----------

